# World's Greatest Opera Theatres



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

*TEATRO COLÓN- BUENOS AIRES - ARGENTINA*

*TEATRO COLÓN- BUENOS AIRES*







flickr-Elton Melo 


flickr-Elton Melo










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=199460


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv opera house


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

The _gappa performing arts centre_:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Royal Opera House - Covent Garden - London


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

London Coliseum - Home to the English National Opera

About the Coliseum - http://www.operajaponica.org/essays/coliseum.htm


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

As well as the Royal Opera, English Opera, Scottish Opera, Welsh Opera and Opera Ireland, 
there is also Opera North (England), as well as numerous other City based and Independent
Opera Companies.

Operas perform in every major UK Cities in well known theatres such as:

Millenium Centre - Cardiff - Home to the Welsh National Opera










Festival Theatre - Edinburgh - Scottish National Opera



















Usher Hall - Edinburgh - undergoing refurbishment - Concert Hall



















Glasgow City Halls - Concert Hall



















Aberdeen Music Hall - Scottish National Opera










Buxton Opera House - Derbyshire - Opera Festival










Nottingham - Theatre Royal - Opera North










Newcastle Upon Tyne - Theatre Royal - Opera North










Manchester Palace Theatre (A Regular Venue for Opera and the Northern
Ballet)










Belfast Opera House - Opera Ireland










Leeds Town Hall - Concert Hall - Leeds International Piano Competition










Sheffield City Hall - Concert Hall



















The Lyceum - Sheffield (Opera North Venue)










A few other notable London Venues Include

The Royal Albert Hall - Concert Hall










Sadlers Wells - Historic Opera Venue.










Cadogan Hall - London - Concert Hall










Wigmore Hall - London - Concert Hall










Royal College of Music - London




























Other famous venues in the UK include Glyndebourne Opera House and Opera Festrival,
one of several famous opera festivals often based around country estates with
their own Opera Halls or outdoor Opera Canopies.


----------



## Vanlaw (Dec 20, 2006)

anm said:


> Hmm, it is Canadian source, and just incidentally Toronto theatre is in the first place... while Bolshoj Theatre in Moscow or Maryyinsky Theatre in St. Petersburg are not even mentioned in the list of ten... yeah, call this objective


Agreed.....Was very surprised to not see the Bolshoi on the list. I was lucky enough to catch a performance there 3 years ago before it shut for renovations. What a magnificant venue.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> The _gappa performing arts centre_:


lol :lol: 
i hope singing is what you perform there  



btw - London has many fantastic opera / art houses... RAH and Covent Garden are all classically beautiful


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Disney Hall - Los Angeles


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

A few Contemporary UK Concert Venues.

Millenium Centre - Cardiff - Welsh National Opera



















Clyde Auditorium - Glasgow - 'Sir Norman Foster'




















Belfast Waterfront



















Sir Norman Fosters - Gateshead Sage - Newcastle Upon Tyne



















Lowry Centre - Salford - Manchester - Opera North










Bridgewater Hall - Manchester - Concert Hall










Birmingham Symphony Hall



















Birmingham Hippodrome - Home to Birmingham Royal Ballet and a regular
venue for the 'Welsh National Opera'



















Royal Festival Hall - London - 'The Queen Elizabeth Hall' part of the Southbank 
Complex is home to Opera and is home to the Chelsea Opera Group, who have
being using Cadogan Hall while refurbishment has been taking place.










The Recent Refurbishment of the Royal Festival Hall


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

i am liking this thread so much

thanks for everyone who post those great photos...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Me too. That Beijing theatre is gorgeous. Is that a reflecting pool in front, or a polished stone? The entire site is massive, and they certainly didn't skimp on anything. Fantastic!


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

and this "ignorant american" was born and raised in Dublin, Ireland.  There's just no denying that the architecture of the Four Season's Centre is less than inspiring, despite how wonderful the acoustics may be.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

lokinyc said:


> and this "ignorant american" was born and raised in Dublin, Ireland.  There's just no denying that the architecture of the Four Season's Centre is less than inspiring, despite how wonderful the acoustics may be.


 :cheers: 

Opera Ireland

http://www.operaireland.com/oi/publisher/index.jsp

Anna Livia International Opera Festival - Dublin 

http://www.dublinopera.com/

The Famous 'Gaiety Theatre' - Dublin - Opera Ireland



















National Concert Hall - Dublin





























Wexford Opera Festival - 

http://www.operajaponica.org/archives/wexford/wexfordletterpast.htm

Theatre Royal -Wexford










Cork Opera House - Opera Ireland


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

lokinyc said:


> and this "ignorant american" was born and raised in Dublin, Ireland.  There's just no denying that the architecture of the Four Season's Centre is less than inspiring, despite how wonderful the acoustics may be.


He shouldn't have called you ignorant, just very inappropriate and rude person from Ireland. The Four Seasons Centre isn't the most architecturally significant building on any person's list, but that isn't the thread title. Its attributes, as mentioned, are acoustics. Like it or not, that is important for an opera.

It's you who seems to have a chip on your shoulder. The initial post listed some of the world's great opera houses. It wasn't a ranking or a complete list. Everything is a competition with some people. Can't you simply sit back and enjoy the pictures, instead of putting everyone else through your negativity and insecurities? Let people form their own opinions.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

isaidso said:


> He shouldn't have called you ignorant, just very inappropriate and rude person from Ireland. The Four Seasons Centre isn't the most architecturally significant building on any person's list, but that isn't the thread title. Its attributes, as mentioned, are acoustics. Like it or not, that is important for an opera.
> 
> It's you who seems to have a chip on your shoulder. The initial post listed some of the world's great opera houses. It wasn't a ranking or a complete list. Everything is a competition with some people. Can't you simply sit back and enjoy the pictures, instead of putting everyone else through your negativity and insecurities? Let people form their own opinions.


It depends on the study, and to be fair lots of older concert halls have or are undergoing refurbishment and redevelopement in order to improve accoustics still further. However I am sure the Four Seasons Centre in Toronto is one of the best in the world when it comes to accoustics.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

The Four Seasons Centre is perfectly fine modernist architecture, designed by an accomplished architect who's style is very subdued. And on such a tight budget, don't expect Gehry (who oddly enough offered to design it years before).

More importantly, it's a purpose-built opera house, which is more than you can say for the majority of the "venues" the thread has been spammed with. Not only that, they made sure the finest experts were involved in the design for the best sound. This is why it it is good

Remember, a *proper* "opera house" has to be specifically purpose-built for opera....not just a place where an operatic performance takes place (i.e. a performing arts centre), or an excercise in architectural grand standing.

If you think FSC sucks as an opera house, you are obviously not an opera fan.




KGB


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

KGB said:


> The Four Seasons Centre is perfectly fine modernist architecture, designed by an accomplished architect who's style is very subdued. And on such a tight budget, don't expect Gehry (who oddly enough offered to design it years before).
> 
> More importantly, it's a purpose-built opera house, which is more than you can say for the majority of the "venues" the thread has been spammed with. Not only that, they made sure the finest experts were involved in the design for the best sound. This is why it it is good
> 
> ...


You do realise the Four Seasons is the Four Seasons Centre for the Performing Arts and is therefore a performing arts centre :lol:


Many of the above are dedicated Opera Houses such as the Donald Gordon Theatre at the Millenium Centre in Cardiff, 
home to the Welsh National Opera, the Festival Theatre in Edinburgh has superb specially designed opera acoustics, 
the Theatre Royal Glasgow (home of the Scottish National Opera), Buxton Opera House and Festival,
the Belfast Opera House,the Grand Theatre and Opera House in Leeds (home to Opera North), as well as the Royal Opera House
in Covent Garden (home to the Royal Opera - the most famous in the UK and one of the worlds best) and the Colliseum -
(Owned by and Home to the English National Opera - one of the most highly respected Opera Companies in the World). 

Every single one of thse venues have just had massive amounts spent on them including Leeds Grand Opera House (£31.5 million) and they
are currently planning more work.

Both the Colliseum and the ROH have recently had massive refurbishments running in to the equivalent of hundreds of millions of US dollars,
whilst the Millenium Centre in Cardiff and Festival Theatre in Edinburgh, were both planned as new national Opera Venues from the start.

Leeds Grand Theatre and Opera House Refurbishment -










http://www.transformationatleeds.co.uk/

http://www.ptarmiganpr.co.uk/event_grand_th.html

Current Opera North Venues - http://www.operanorth.co.uk/theatrezones.aspx

These venues are all dedicated Opera Houses, as are places such as Glyndebourne in Sussex (one of the most famous Opera Venues in the World)
which has a superb Opera House built in the early 1990's, Garsington Manor in Oxfordshire or Grange Park - Northington.

Opera Festivals - UK

http://www.operabase.com/festival.cgi?lang=en&is=wu#London

As for the other venues, a lot of theatres were built as theatre and opera houses, and the accoustics are extremely good for both Opera and 
other performances. Furthermore places such as Almeida Theatre in Islington, Sadlers Wells and the Savoy are well known opera venues, with the former
hosting a well known annual contemporary opera festival and the latter being responsible for the term Savoy Opera.

Savoy Theatre Opera - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savoy_Theatre

Fair enough I added some modern and traditional concert hall venues, but these venues often have halls within them, which are more
conducive to Opera, and many of the venues are reguarly used by major opera touring companies, and are extremely notable modern concert 
hall buildings such as the Gateshead Sage. 

As for acoustics, Arup and other specialist companies have worked on many of these venues - http://www.arup.com/acoustics/index.cfm

Finally this is a skyscraper and architectural based forum, so I posted my personal favourite concert halls and opera venues - I like to look at 
architecture from other countries and like to show others my countries architecture - and many forumers have remarked what a good thread this 
is because of the pics.

If you are interested in Opera rather than architecture and buildings, then I suggest you find a music or opera forum to air your views rather than a 
skyscraper/architectural forum.


Top Ten Opera Houses in the World -


1. Teatro alla Scala -Italy 

2. Teatro di San Carlo -Italy 

3. Teatro Colón - Argentina 

4. Royal Opera House - United Kingdom 

5. Bolshoi Theater - Russia 

6. Sydney Opera House - Australia 

7. Palais Garnier - France 

8. Metropolitan Opera House - New York

9. The Staatsoper -Austria 

10. Teatro Amazonas - Brazil

Opera Section/Reviews - The Times (London) - http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/stage/opera/

Opera Info- http://www.toffsworld.com/art_artists_painters/opera.htm

UK Opera Companies -

http://www.operastuff.com/Opera_Houses/Western_Europe/United_Kingdom/index.html

UK Orchestras (including Ballet and Opera Orchestras) - 

http://www.abo.org.uk/orch_home.php


New Korn/Ferry Opera Canopy - Holland Park - London

http://www.rbkc.gov.uk/ohpseason/features/new_theatre.asp


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I am surprised no one has posted pictures from the Staatsoper in Vienna:









Front side









Back side, at night









Entrance hall









inside


Just as side remark, the Opera as you see it today (and on this pics) nearly was torn down after WWII as it was hit hard by bomb raids. Actually nearly the entire opera burned out except for the very front hall that still shows how elaborate the interior was. 

Only due to very hard lobbying from not at least the former education minister this fate could be prevented. Instead of tearing the sad remains down a reconstruction plan had been worked out. According to it the outside was restored to pretty much its original appearence, the mostly destroyed inside was not rebuilt in all its glamor anymore. They found however an adequate style that is probably the most elaborate thing the direct post war era created. (After all you have to imagine that around the opera large parts of the city still was buried in rubble. Not exactly the perfect time to rebuild a palace like structure ...)


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

^^

I did, it was in my top ten above.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Bright green lit columns? 

Who's brilliant idea was that one then...?


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

A thread with the title World's "Greatest" Opera Theatres clearly implies that this is a list of the finest in the world, which sure sounds like a ranking. As far as me having a chip on my shoulder and not being an opera fan, that sounds like plain old Toronto forumer psychobabble and bias. KGB is obviously a great opera fan and has attended many performances there to be such a beacon of insight. As an opera fan and member of the Met, i have really enjoyed this. Thanks for all the great images and info everyone.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Sydney Opera House - by Mugley















[/

& other source


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

The New Copenhagen Opera House - Denmark.

Believed to be one of the best Opera Houses in the World in Terms of Acoustics.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Oslo's New Opera House - Norway



















Helsinki's New Opera House - Finland



















Gothenburg's New Opera House - Sweden


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Tenerife Auditorium - Canary Islands - Santiago Calatrava


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Valencia's New Opera House - Spain - Santiago Calatrava

http://arts.guardian.co.uk/news/story/0,11711,1587672,00.html


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

*Teatro alla Scala - Milan


















Teatro San Carlo - Naples


















Teatro La Fenice - Venice


















Teatro Grande - Brescia

















*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great thread, cordial thanks for your efforts and photos mates 

Maybe I'll post some impressions of Germany's grand operas.

Btw: The Gateshead Sage in Newcastle looks like a vitreous bloodsucker :colgate: But nevertheless a great job as always by Foster!


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Great thread, cordial thanks for your efforts and photos mates
> 
> Maybe I'll post some impressions of Germany's grand operas.
> 
> Btw: The Gateshead Sage in Newcastle looks like a vitreous bloodsucker :colgate: But nevertheless a great job as always by Foster!



The Gateshead Blood sucking slug. :lol:

Good Acoustics inside though 


Thorin - great pics of Italian Opera Houses - Italy is without doubt the home of Opera. kay:


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

Jaeger said:


> Valencia's New Opera House - Spain - Santiago Calatrava



AMAZING



and lol canadians


----------



## Canuck514 (Oct 12, 2007)

lol americans hno: 

WTF? Just because one Canadian says something you don't like that makes us ALL like that? Gimme a break. If I thought the same way about Americans (like George Bush) I would think your country was the worst place on earth so save your condescending remarks to yourself.


----------



## Chicagoflo (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys check out the HOT new Dallas Opera house building 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...allas+opera+building&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N it think its also the new symphony building too


----------



## fionssi (Oct 9, 2007)

MILIUX said:


> Teatro Alla Scala, Milan
> *Features:* Gold-lined royal box glitters in the centre of the theatre; *leading conductors have rated the acoustics the second-best in the world (after Argentina’s Teatro Colon).*





*The theatre with the best acoustic in the world*


*Colon Theatre: Buenos Aires, Argentina* 


*Opened:* 1908
*Seats:* 2,800
*Architects:* Francesco Tamburini, Vittorio Meano and Julio Dormal


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> You do realise the Four Seasons is the Four Seasons Centre for the Performing Arts and is therefore a performing arts centre



Still not quite clueing in I see eh? Listen carefully....a proper opera house, is one designed specifically for an opera company, which has certain requirements (different from theatre, dance, or concert halls). Calling it an "opera house", or just because because it is a "dedicated" venue for an opera does not make it an "actual" opera house.

And yes, FSC is one of these.





> A thread with the title World's "Greatest" Opera Theatres clearly implies that this is a list of the finest in the world, which sure sounds like a ranking.



If you bothered to look at the link, it's quite clear...it's an article from Jube of 2006, talking about how the neww opera house stacks up against some of the other great opera houses of the world...it isn't a ranking. Here's the preamble not included in the first post....




> Crowd Pleaser
> Sizing up Toronto’s new opera house
> By Alec Scott
> June 14, 2006
> ...


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

KGB said:


> Still not quite clueing in I see eh? Listen carefully....a proper opera house, is one designed specifically for an opera company, which has certain requirements (different from theatre, dance, or concert halls). Calling it an "opera house", or just because because it is a "dedicated" venue for an opera does not make it an "actual" opera house.
> 
> And yes, FSC is one of these.



The big Six Opera Companies - Royal Opera, English National Opera, Scottish National Opera, Welsh National Opera, Opera North and Glyndebourne all have dedicated and planned Opera houses and acoustics, and there are also many other noteable companies.

The Royal Opera House, Colliseum, Glasgow Theatre Royal/Edinburgh's Festival Theatre, The Millenium Centre, Leeds Grand Opera House,
Buxton Opera House, Belfast Opera House and Glyndebourne are all internationaly respected Opera Houses and home to some of the worlds great opera companies and festivals.

If you don't think these venues are good enough for the opera companies mentioned, I suggest you take issue with them and the acoustic experts who have 
been actively involved and employed by these venues, as you clearly know far more than they do.


Do you really think some of the most highly regarded opera companies in the world are going to have second rate venues as homes or perform anywhere.

Indeed Arup Acoustics, a well known British Company and other British accoustic companies, have worked on many
of the worlds most famous opera and music venues, including the construction of the Sydney Opera House. 

http://www.arup.com/acoustics/whoweare.cfm

http://www.sandybrown.com/pages/home.php

http://www.soundspacedesign.co.uk/index.htm

Glyndebourne Opera House - England (built 1992)









Countryhouse Opera - http://www.countrylife.co.uk/news/events/article/78234/Country+House+Opera.html



KGB said:


> I'm only educating our over-zelous pic-posting friend on what a proper opera house is....


I am already aware what a proper opera house is (Europe has a few), as are the opera companies which I mentioned above.

I have stated several times that I did post some pics of Concert Halls, but so what, they are architecturally interesting just
as the Disney Hall ( concert halls) is, and the Toronto Four Seasons Performing Arts Centre is.

I have also posted pics and info on many respected Opera Venues such as the ones I mention above which are home to some of the most highly respected opera
companies in the world, and I mentioned this in my last post.

Whilst the National Opera Studio in Wandsworth and the Royal Academy of Music, as well as numerous other music schools and colleges throughout the UK and Ireland
have produced an array of talented opera performers.

National Opera Studio -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Opera_Studio

Finally I posted several new Opera Houses from across Europe, which have been designed as dedicated Opera Venues.



> An opera house is a theatre building where operas are performed. The venues are usually constructed specifically with opera in mind, although other performing arts may
> be performed there.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

So many amazing houses

those Grand buildings in Europe - they have great interior designs.. just luxurious ....


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> If you don't think these venues are good enough for the opera companies mentioned, I suggest you take issue with them and the acoustic experts who have
> been actively involved and employed by these venues, as you clearly know far more than they do.


Hold on there hairdo...when did I ever say they weren't? You're inventing your own arguement. Maybe if you stopped spamming for a moment, you would realize this. Take a break...the thread will still be here. jeezuuuuz.





> Indeed Arup Acoustics, a well known British Company and other British accoustic companies, have worked on many
> of the worlds most famous opera and music venues, including the construction of the Sydney Opera House.


And now I suppose you've imagined that i have jilted this Arup Acoustics outfit somewhere in my post too eh??? You are a strange feller.

If the Sydney Opera House is such a great design, why do they need to hire these guys to "fix" it?

It may be a great architectural statement, but it isn't so great technically as an opera house.....under the original design, what is no the larger concert hall was supposed to be for opera, and visa versa. But the symphony complained about the number of seats and threatened to not leave their former venue, so they switched the halls. Now, the opera theatre has too few seats, an orchestra pit that is too small, and the stage is too small. And the acustics were never too great either (which is why they hired Arup).

The same thing can be said of the Met....way too big, with seats too far away from the stage, and poor site lines. 




KGB


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I like the London, Vienna and Buenos Aireas opera theatres and the disney hall.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

KGB said:


> Hold on there hairdo...when did I ever say they weren't? You're inventing your own arguement. Maybe if you stopped spamming for a moment, you would realize this. Take a break...the thread will still be here. jeezuuuuz.
> 
> And now I suppose you've imagined that i have jilted this Arup Acoustics outfit somewhere in my post too eh??? You are a strange feller.
> 
> ...


Firstly I never said you jilted Arup Acoustics, that is in your head and you are the strange fella.

I used Arup Acoustics merely as an example of the type of company and project managers used in opera house acoustics and refurbishment, 
they have recently finished the acoustics at the new Copenhagen Opera House. Sound Space the other company I supplied a link to, helped advise 
on the Four Seasons in Toronto.

It is you that has carped on about acoustics and what a proper Opera House should be, and that what I post is simply spam and not worthy.

The Sydney Opera House saga is well documented, and Arup were not responsible for the original acoustics. The problems started when 
the original acoustic plan was disregarded in order to increase capacity and this led to the resignation of Jørn Utzon.

All Opera Houses, including the most famous venues, have to be refurbished and their acoustics examined, (the ROH had a major refurbishment only a
few years ago) - which is why they hire acoustic specialists.


Of the new Opera Houses the one at Copenhagen is among the most impressive and most expensive in terms of construction, at a cost approaching $500 million USD, 
it has state of the art acoustics an amazing interior and exterior. The setting in Copenhagen Harbour is also spectacular, and the views magnificent. 

http://server.oersted.dtu.dk/personal/jhr/jhr_dtuanniversary.html

http://www.visitcopenhagen.com/tour...ts_and_attractions/the_copenhagen_opera_house


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Sydney opera house is truely awsome and gourgeous on the outside (when the sun is shinning and you dont notice the urine colour on some tiles) but the inside is really gastly, like a 1960's used car park! the main hall is pretty enough but nothing special and the opera stage is god awful - painted black MDF by the look. My faves are Paris, Vienna, Budapest and despite the interior (which i believe is due for renovation anyway to the origional design)the sydeny opera house .......also my own cities Millennium center lol


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

cardiff said:


> Sydney opera house is truely awsome and gourgeous on the outside (when the sun is shinning and you dont notice the urine colour on some tiles) but the inside is really gastly, like a 1960's used car park! the main hall is pretty enough but nothing special and the opera stage is god awful - painted black MDF by the look. My faves are Paris, Vienna, Budapest and despite the interior (which i believe is due for renovation anyway to the origional design)the sydeny opera house .......also my own cities Millennium center lol


Sydney Opera House does have a rather disturbing interior at present.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Jaeger said:


> ^^
> 
> I did, it was in my top ten above.


You had it in your top ten list indeed... but either I missed the picture or I added some for you then


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Slartibartfas said:


> You had it in your top ten list indeed... but either I missed the picture or I added some for you then


Beautiful pics.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Btw one of my favourite concert halls is Clevelands Severance Hall in the USA.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

MILIUX said:


> Metropolitan Opera House, New York City
> 
> *Opened:* 1966
> *Seats:* 3,816
> ...


Some photos....


----------



## Ebola (Mar 12, 2006)

That place really is amazing.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Dewan Filharmonik PETRONAS*
_Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Designed by architects Cesar Pelli and Associates and acousticians Kirkegaard & Associates_

Welcome to Dewan Filharmonik PETRONAS, Malaysia's first world class classical concert hall. Officially opened on 17 August 1998, Dewan Filharmonik PETRONAS ( DFP ) is the home of the Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra ( MPO ), Malaysia's first international symphony orchestra. Since its grand opening, DFP has since played host to some of the world's leading artists and orchestras. DFP also hosts international jazz performances and traditional Malaysian music and dance, providing Malaysians with a variety of performances to culturally enrich all levels of society.

*Located between the base of PETRONAS Twin Towers*, Dewan Filharmonik PETRONAS is a magnificent hall incorporating local design elements with a state-of-the-art acoustic technology. Acoustics expert, Kirkegaard & Associates have incorporated unique acoustic devices into the design of the auditorium to maximise its natural acoustic qualities.

The design of the concert hall takes inspiration from the traditional shoe-box shape of the great 19th century European concert halls. The concert hall seats an audience of* 885*, which includes box seating at Stalls level and 20 luxurious corporate suites at Circle and Upper Circle levels. 

Dewan Filharmonik PETRONAS has been the focal point for a large and enthusiastic classical music audience. It has also provided musicians from around the world , as well as Malaysians, with an opportunity to contribute to the richness and diversity of the evolving musical culture in Malaysia.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Tokyo Opera City, Tokyo Sinjuku 
http://www.operacity.jp/en/

Opened: 1997
Seats: 1,918
Others: Art Gallaery

*Tokyo Opera City Concerat
Holl1: 1632
Holl2: 286
*Tokyo Opera City Art Gallery
4th floor


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Country House Opera is becoming ever more popular in the UK.

http://www.countrylife.co.uk/countryside/pursuits/article/118821/Country_house_opera_2007.html


----------



## Hyperdanny (Jun 3, 2007)

gonzo said:


> Barcelona has the 2nd largest in Europe, I forget what it's called though.



Teatre del Liceu


----------



## Hyperdanny (Jun 3, 2007)

*Teatro alla Scala*

In the list at the beginning of the thread there's a gross mistake.
The capacity of the hall at La Scala is not 2,800.
That's what you find on wikipedia, but I believe it refers to the original capacity that the theatre had when it opened on 1778. Then the people on the last 2 tiers (galleria) had no chairs, they used to stand up.
Nowadays the theatre holds roughly 2,000 people.


----------



## Hyperdanny (Jun 3, 2007)

Jaeger said:


> Btw one of my favourite concert halls is Clevelands Severance Hall in the USA.




Wonderful indeed, but it's not an opera house, and the Kimmel Center that somebody mentioned is not an Opera house either.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

hyperdanny said:


> Wonderful indeed, but it's not an opera house, and the Kimmel Center that somebody mentioned is not an Opera house either.


I mentioned it was a concert hall

My Favourite US Opera House - Newberry - South Carolina










The Magnificent - San Francisco War Memorial Opera House


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

hyperdanny said:


> Wonderful indeed, but it's not an opera house, and the Kimmel Center that somebody mentioned is not an Opera house either.


Btw hyperdanny, the Philadelphia opera uses Kimmel as a venue, so opera can be seen at that venue, and given that the Philadelphia Opera most probably have a choice of venues, I should imagine the acoustics are up to the standard required for a big Opera company such as Philadelphia.

Many Victorian Theatres in the UK were designed as Grand Theatre and Opera Houses by notable architects such as Frank Matcham. At the time their was no electronic sound enhancements, and many theatres were built using a horse-shoe design in order to maximise lyrical acoustics.

Whilst many British Cities have theatres which still have the name Opera House such as Manchester Opera House, Wakefield, Leeds, York, Bournemouth, The Tyne Opera House (now Journal Tyne Theatre) etc and numerous others. Others have dropped the name opera.

Furthermore UK Theatres were often known as the Theatre Royal etc, showing they has Royal Patronage and Patent to show serious drama and music. Without the Royal Patent you could not show serious drama or music, so the term Royal generally differentiated them from lesser venues.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_theatre

Two of the most exciting UK Cultural Projects under construction at this moment are the Royal Shakespeare and Swan Theatre development in Stratford Upon Avon and Rafael Vinoly's Leicester Theatre and Performing Arts Centre.

The 'Manchester Opera House' - England


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

While New York's Metropolitan Opera arguably is the best company in the world, I think that its house is ok. Sadly, the old Metropolitan Opera House was magnificent, but it was razed. Carnegie Hall is a much nicer venue than the Metropolitan Opera House, but it is not suitable for opera.

La Scala is incredible, as is Vienna's opera house. Covent Garden is beautiful, and it goes without saying that Paris' old Garnier Opera house is magnificent. The new Paris opera house is nice as modern ones go.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

LLoydGeorge said:


> While New York's Metropolitan Opera arguably is the best company in the world, I think that its house is ok. Sadly, the old Metropolitan Opera House was magnificent, but it was razed. Carnegie Hall is a much nicer venue than the Metropolitan Opera House, but it is not suitable for opera.
> 
> La Scala is incredible, as is Vienna's opera house. Covent Garden is beautiful, and it goes without saying that Paris' old Garnier Opera house is magnificent. The new Paris opera house is nice as modern ones go.


New York's Met Opera is one of the best, however I am not sure it is the best - I personally think there are a number of equally good opera companies worldwide. 

I do however agree with the rest of your post. 

Palais Garnier (Opera House) - Paris


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> It is you that has carped on about acoustics and what a proper Opera House should be, and that what I post is simply spam and not worthy.



I "carped"...really? Is that simply code for you don't like it when people disagree with you?

At any rate, there's nothing to carp on about acoustics...it's either good or it isn't. I don't see any arguement here...or carping for that matter (unless this counts as carping, in which case, i suppose I''m guilty). By now I'm sure you're glad you brought that up.

And in a thread about "Opera Theatres", I would think pointing out what constitutes what an opera house actually is has some validity....you call it carping...I call it proper terminology.

And while there is nothing wrong with posting tons of picks per say, you certainly have been posting prolifically, and of venues that aren't really opera houses. And there's no need for the high drama...I only mentioned it in passing while speaking about another topic to another forumer. Don't be such a drama queen about it.




KGB


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

KGB said:


> I "carped"...really? Is that simply code for you don't like it when people disagree with you?
> 
> At any rate, there's nothing to carp on about acoustics...it's either good or it isn't. I don't see any arguement here...or carping for that matter (unless this counts as carping, in which case, i suppose I''m guilty). By now I'm sure you're glad you brought that up.
> 
> ...


It's you who is the drama queen, I have explained acoustics, have said when I have posted Orchestral Halls rather than Opera Theatres, and have provided
links to the most respected acoustic companies in the world such as Arup Acoustics.

We are all aware of acoustics relating to Opera, it being far better in a horse shoe shaped theatre venue, the importance of space, the theatre roof dimensions, fabric and materials which absorb sound etc etc.

Many of my pics are of Opera houses and venues considered to be of significant accoustic quality to be used by the big six opera companies in the UK. As I have already said many of the Victorian Theatres in the UK were designed for Opera, and lyrical/opera theatres such as those designed by Frank Matcham offer superb opera acoustics.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Some of Matchams Work - http://www.andreas-praefcke.de/carthalia/list_matcham.html

Matcham was also responsible for 'The Coliseum Theatre' - Home of the 'English National Opera'.

The Hackney Empire - Frank Matcham



> In 2001 the Empire closed for a £17 million refurbishment project designed by Tim Ronalds Architects, and reopened in 2004 - returned to theatrical use on its 85th birthday. The restoration includes a 60-seat orchestra pit, to make the Empire suitable for opera performance, by companies such as English Touring Opera. Other new facilities include a studio theatre, educational and hospitality facilities; as well as incorporating the public house next door, into the new extension. There are also purpose-built dressing rooms, replacing the original primitive facilities. In addition to Muldoon, the comedian Griff Rhys-Jones led the restoration appeal, with a large donation coming from local businessman Sir Alan Sugar.

















> *Hackney Empire Theatre - History*
> 
> http://uktravel.com/londoncontent.asp?attID=131&cat=5&catName=Family
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

A couple more examples.......

The present Lyceum Theatre in London opened in 1834 as the English
Opera House. It has recently been restored, and the Opera pit enlarged
and is once again a superb venue for both opera and lyrical theatre.










The surviving Victorian Opera/Theatres throughout Britain are now mainly 
protected through their listed status and many are being restored back to
their original glory, including the surviving Matcham Venues.

Some of the Great UK Theatre Architects - http://www.arthurlloyd.co.uk/TheatreArchitects.htm

The Palace Theatre in Leicester Square, London - was originally opened as 
the Royal English Opera House - it has also been rerstored back to it's original glory.



















Liverpool Empire - originally known as the Royal Alexandra Theatre and Opera House 
and then the New Prince of Wales Theatre and Opera House and finally 'The Empire 
Theatre' Liverpool - it is still a regular venue for both Northern Ballet and the Welsh
National Opera.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Odessa Opera House - Ukraine


----------



## Erik91 (Dec 4, 2006)

NO WAY. La Scala of Milan is defiinitely the greatest and the most important Opera's House of the WORLD. It is a basis for the European culture.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Erik91 said:


> NO WAY. La Scala of Milan is defiinitely the greatest and the most important Opera's House of the WORLD. It is a basis for the European culture.


La Scala was mentioned as being a top ten opera house, and no way to what????

Any way here's an amusing article about opera :lol:



> What's the perfect length for an opera?
> 
> They can last minutes, or days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

> Opera as good as Big Brother
> 
> Modern day spectators don't have the attention span
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Kabukiza,Tokyo
Open: 1889 years

















Osaka Kabukiza
Open : 1932



















Kabukiza and row of houses along a city street of Osaka which were destroyed by the B-29 bomber of the United States Armed Forces.

As for the people of Iraq and Afghanistan, it is done the same thing.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Nice pic - The Tokyo Opera building is really unique kay:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Civic Opera House - Lyric Opera of Chicago


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Hiroshima who was destroyed with an atom bomb by U.S.A. just after that. 









Current Hiroshima.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

spyguy said:


> Civic Opera House - Lyric Opera of Chicago


The Civic Opera house sadly just seems to be the ground floor tenant in a high rise building.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*TERESA CARREÑO THEATRE, CARACAS - VENEZUELA*




































































































*THE THEATRE:

Teresa Carreño Cultural Complex

The Teresa Carreño Cultural Complex (Complejo Cultural Teresa Carreño), or more commonly the Teresa Carreño Theater (Teatro Teresa Carreño), is one of the most important Theaters of Caracas and Venezuela, where symphonic and popular concerts imagine frequently, operas, ballet and theater. It is located near the Seat of the museums, the Caobos Park and the Caracas Athenaeum,in the cultural zone of the city. It is divided in two rooms: Jose Felix Ribas and Ríos Reyna. The theatre is constructed on a land of 22 thousand square meters. The theater was thus called in honor to the pianist Teresa Carreño.

In the theater works three companies of prestige: the Opera Choir Teresa Carreño, the Teresa Carreño Ballet, directed until 2002 by the teacher Vicente Nebrada, and the National Philarmonic of Venezuela.

History
In the 1970s, Pedro Antonio Ríos Reyna presented a plan to construct a theater that served as seat of the Venezuela Symphony Orchestra. The Simón Bolivar Center expanded the project so that the center would serve multiple uses. The funds for construction were granted in September of 1970, and the architects were Tomás Lugo, Jesus Sandoval, and Dietrich Kunckel. The theater was inaugurated in two phases. The Jose Felix Ribas room was inaugurated in February of 1976, and then the Rios Reyna room and the rest of the complex opened on April 19, 1983.

Recently, the center's facilities have been expanded with two exhibition halls, one dedicated to the pianist Teresa Carreño and another one to the composer Reynaldo Hahn.

Spaces
The Rios Reyna Room has a capacity of 2400 people. It is the scene of symphonic spectacles, opera and more important ballet of the city. Usually it lodges the seasons of opera and ballet of the city. The Jose Félix Ribas Room was thought like symphonic concert hall (it would be possible to be said that of study, dice the privacy that produces the size of the room) and of camera. It has a form of Greek semicircular theater, a space of 507.5 square meters, a lobby of 160 square meters and capacity for 440 people. It is the official building of the Venezuela youth orchestra since February of 1976.

In the theater there are plastic works of Jesús Rafael Soto, white vibrant Buckets on yellow projection (in the ceiling of the entrance of the Ríos Reyna Room), vibrant Buckets on white and black progression (in the parking, in front of the Room Jose Félix Ribas), vibrant Pyramids (acoustic ceiling of the Room Jose Felix Ribas), black Scripture on white bottom and fire-resistant drop curtain (drop curtains of the Ríos Reyna Room); of Pedro Basalo, bust of Teresa Carreño (located in cellar 1); of Harry Abend, Relief mural on inclined screens (in the troncopiramidal peak of the scene of Ríos Reyna), in addition to other artists like Erling Oloe, Colette Dellozane, Jorge Pizzani and Vincenzo Gemito.

In its spaces they work the office of the National Company of Theater, the Monteávila bookstore, and the Store of Cinema of the National Film Library of Venezuela.*


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

China National Grand Theatre


----------

